# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Gestern Op

## daniela3

Guten Morgen!
Mein Mann wurde am Dienstag in der Martiniklinik aufgenommen und Mittwoch morgen operiert. OP dauerte knapp 4 Stunden und ich bekam Gegen Mittag den erlösenden Anruf von Prof.Huland dass er nervenschonend operieren konnte und dass es meinem Mann gut geht. Nach weiteren 4 Stunden wurde er vom Aufwachraum aufs Zimmer gebracht wo ich auf ihn bereits wartete. Es ging ihm den Umständen entsprechend gut und er wird wirklich rund um die Uhr bestens versorgt. Das ganze Team dort ist einfach fantastisch und alle Bewertugen die man auf der Webseite lesen kann stimmen.  Prof.Huland ist eine beeindruckende Persönlichkeit, kein "Gott in weiß" sondern ein einfühlsamer Mensch der sich Zeit nimmt und meinem Mann die Angst vor der OP am Abend davor abnehmen konnte. 
Der Aufnahme Tag war mit Untersuchungen aller Art gefüllt, und er war der Letzter der am Abend kam. Es wird alles sorgfältig vorbereitet, zuletzt wurde die Narkoseart noch geändert (zu Vollnarkose wegen seinem Herzinfarkt vor 2 Jahren) und ich bin dann abends zu Freunden gegangen. Er war gut drauf, irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl dass er sich auf die OP freut...bestimmt auch weil der Prof.diese Zuversicht ausstrahlt. Ich bin sehr glücklich dass ausgerechnet er meinen Mann operiert hat.
Mein Mann hatte nach der OP gestern erträgliche Schmerzen und hat auch die Nacht gut überstanden. Ich habe dort bis 18.00 gewartet und als er eingeschlafen war bin dann heimgefahren; es sind immerhin 400 Km von Hamburg und es war viel los auf der AB. Ich weiß aber dass er dort in guten Händen ist und so konnte auch ich gestern endlich das erste Mal seit der Diagnose tief schlafen...jetzt kann ich mich hier die Woche vor allem mental sammeln und auf die kommende Zeit (die bestimmt nicht einfach sein wird) vorbereiten.
Ich weiß, dass der Kampf jetzt erst richtig losgeht...jetzt erst das warten auf die Histologie, danach vierteljährlich wieder PSA Messung usw. Auch haben wir in der benachbarten Stadt einen neuen Urologen gefunden wo der Katheter später entfernt wird. Ich sah in der Klinik einige junge Männer (bestimmt unter 50J.) was mich sehr nachdenklich gestimmt hat und ich werde unseren Sohn auch ab 40-45 zu PSA Messen jagen!

----------


## Snoopy1958

Liebe Daniela,
das erste Etappenziel habt Ihr erreicht. 
Du wirst sehen, mit jedem Tag wird es Deinem Mann besser gehen. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass es eine umfangreiche OP ist, die leider oft -zu Unrecht- klein geredet wird. Fast 4 Stunden Narkose will der Körper auch erst einmal verarbeiten. Es erleichtert sehr, zu wissen, dass er gut in der Klinik aufgehoben ist, ein kompetentes Ärzteteam bereitsteht.
Du darfst jetzt kräftig durchschnaufen! Daumen sind fest für Euch gedrückt!

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Daniela,

das hört sich ja schon mal gut an. Bezüglich des Kathederziehens solltet Ihr davon ausgehen, dass das noch im Krankenhaus gemacht wird.

Viele Grüße

----------


## daniela3

Danke Snoopy!

und den Katheter behält er bestimmt länger als die geplante Woche in der Klinik. Wir hatten eigentlich vor noch ein Paar Tage in HH zu bleiben aber sollte es ihm gut gehen fahren wir dann doch lieber Heim. Bei seinem
Freund der dort vor 7 Wochen mit fast dem gleichen Befund und auch von demselben Operateur operiert wurde war es am 10 Tag nach der OP.

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Daniela
Wie lange der Katheder verbleibt hängt nicht vom Freund mit gleichem Befund ab, der auch einen Katheder hatte, sondern das ist bei jedem individuell verschieden und richtet sich nach dem Krankheitsbild. Bei komplikationslosem Verlauf ist der Standard 6 Tage. Ich persönlich würde die Klinik nicht mit dem Katheder in der Hose verlassen. Damit auch noch eine längere Reise machen, ist m.M.n. nicht das Optimale. Sollen die doch den Katheder ziehen, die ihn eingebracht haben, sprich die Martini-Klinik. Ich würde auch darauf bestehen solange in der Klinik zu bleiben.

----------


## daniela3

Hallo,

wir werden sehen-vielleicht machen wir das auch so. Klar, dass es individuell ist und natürlich auch noch abhängig vom Verlauf der Heilung. Er wird aber bestimmt nicht darauf drängen es so früh wie möglich zu entfernen. Er wird sich auf die Meinung der Ärzte dort verlassen.

----------


## Frank1958

Jetzt geht es wieder aufwärts. Alles Gute für Deinen Mann und auch für Dich. F.

----------


## Snoopy1958

Liebe Daniela,

mein Mann bekam nach bereits 4 Tagen den Katheter gezogen und durfte am 5. Tag nach OP nach Hause. Pünktlich zum Wochenende stellten sich dann aber Komplikationen ein, die Harnröhre machte dicht. War eine Odyssee, eine Klinik zu finden, die auch eine Urologie mit Notfallambulanz hatte und zudem bereit war, eine Patienten zu versorgen, der nicht bei ihnen operiert wurde. Es musste ein neuer Katheter gesetzt werden, der dann weitere 11 Tage zu tragen war. 
Vielleicht solltest Du Dich kundig machen,  wo in Eurer Heimatnähe ggf. rund um die Uhr eine Urologie mit Notfallambulanz erreichbar ist. 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## daniela3

Hallo Snoopy,
genau das wollen wir vermeiden und darum denke ich lieber länger drin lassen bis es top zusammengewachsen ist. Auf der Seite der Klinik ist eine Info hinterlegt wo gesagt wird: 5-10 Tage NACH der Entlassung aus der Klinik wird der Katheter gezogen. Das kann niemals am 5 Tag nach der Op sein. Es wird bestimmt unangenehm es tragen zu müssen aber bestimmt besser als jede Arz von Komplikation die durch das frühe entfernen entstehen kann. Und da mein Mann schon bei der Biopsie ein wenig Pech hatte mit der starken Nachblutung (die selten vorkommt) werden wir diesmal noch vorsichtiger sein. Notfallaufnahme muss nicht nochmal sein :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich sah mir das Filmchen eben nochmal an, wo es gesagt wird:
https://www.martini-klinik.de/die-ma...terentfernung/

----------


## Snoopy1958

Liebe Daniela,
mein Mann hatte ganz besonders vor dem Thema Katheter 'Manschetten', im Nachhinein aber fand er diesen Part der OP eigentlich ganz erträglich. Die Berliner Charité, wo er operiert wurde, ist man da recht 'flott', eben ein bisschen zu schnell vielleicht.
Bis die Naht beginnt zu vernarben gehen rd. 6 Wochen ins Land. Ich denke, im Schnitt sind wohl rd. 10 Tage Katheter die 'Regel'. So ein Ding reizt natürlich auch, im Anschluss kann man sich deshalb dann auch oft noch eine Blasenentzündung einfangen. Hier würde ich die Klinik bitten, im Vorfeld bereits ein Antibiotikum zu verschreiben, was dann auch umgehen eingenommen werden kann. Bei meinem Mann setzte die Blasenentzündung pünktlich am Ostersonntag ein und ich hatte Müh und Not einen Arzt zu finden, der das AB verschreib und dann die diensthabende Apotheke noch zu finden, die das Präparat auch vorrätig hatte. 
Heute bin ich auch um so einiges 'klüger'....
Aber nun sollte sich Dein Mann erst einmal von der OP erholen. Er ist dort bestens aufgehoben und Du kannst so auch wieder Kräfte sammeln. Ich weiß nur zu gut, dass auch der Partner unter enormer Anspannung steht und die kann nun langsam etwas abfallen. Ihr habt das Möglichste getan, nun braucht es Zeit zur Heilung und auch etwas Glück.
Bei meinem Mann sind nun 4 Monate seit der OP vergangen und er macht bereits seine ersten Radelausflüge. Tut schon noch ein bisschen weh, bzw. ist unangenehm, er merkt eben die Narben. Aber mit jeder Strecke, die er Rad fährt, kehr ein wenig Normalität zurück.

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Mitleser




> ..doch den Kathe*d*er ziehen, die ihn eingebracht haben...





> _Ich persönlich würde die Klinik nicht mit dem Katheder in der Hose verlassen._



Wäre auch nicht ratsam, bei diesem Ding! (bitte nicht ärgerlich werden).

Ralf hatte schon mehrfach auf diesen kleinen Schreibfehler hingewiesen. Ich darfs wiederholen

Zitat aus dem Forum *Begriffe & Abkürzungen*:


*Katheter*

ein flexibler Schlauch, der z. B. nach
einer Prostataentfernung fur den
Harnabfluss sorgt, bis sich die Anastomose geschlossen hat.

auch: Venenverweilkatheter
(fur intravenose Infusionen)


Zitat aus Wikipedia:
*Katheder

*Das Wort Katheder (von altgr. καθέδρα Sitz, Sessel[1]; ins Lateinische übernommen als _cathedra_ Sitz, Lehrstuhl) ist eine veraltete Bezeichnung für das Pult eines Schul- oder Hochschullehrers. Das Katheder stand im Vergleich zu den Tischen der Schüler in erhöhter Position, um dem Lehrer eine bessere Übersicht über die damals oft vergleichsweise große Klasse zu verschaffen. Häufig wurde dazu ein Podest benutzt.


Auf alle Fälle, den Trägern wünsche ich kurze Verweildauer!

Winfried

----------


## Reinhold2

OT

@ Doktor i.R. Koller 

Haben sie vielen Dank für ihre ausführliche Aufklärung! Unverzeihlich, trotz mehrfachem Hinweis von Ralf,  so einen groben Grammatik-Fehler zu begehen! Asche über mein Haupt!

----------


## daniela3

Mal kurz Zwischenbericht:
meinem Mann geht es eigentlich ganz gut, Schmerzen kaum, kann auch selbständig gehen. 
Alles läuft soweit gut bis auf die Tatsache dass die Drainage immer noch zuviel Flüssigkeit absondert (seit heute morgen mehr als 150Ml). 
Entlassung ist für Dienstag geplant und ich habe zur Sicherheit noch eine ganze Woche dort das Hotel gebucht. Mal schauen, wie es sich entwickelt....vielleicht normalisiert es sich ja bis Dienstag.

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Daniela
Ich staune immer wieder, wie kurz die Hospitalisation nach so einer daVinci-OP ist.
Nach meiner offenen OP war ich sehr froh, zehn Tage in der  Bethanien-Klinik bleiben 
zu können, bis ich am Tage _nach_ dem Ziehen dieses lästigen Schlauches entlassen wurde.
Allerdings war mein Katheter immer mal wieder von Koageln verstopft. Da war ich dann
sehr froh, stets urologisch geschultes Pflegepersonal um mich zu haben.
Von solcher Komplikation hab ich hier im Forum nur selten gelesen, und ich wünsche
deinem Mann, dass er ohne das nach Hause gehen könne. Der Kontakt zu einem Urologen 
sollte dennoch jederzeit gesichert sein, solange der Katheter noch drin ist.
Die Idee, noch ein paar Tage in HH zu verweilen, find ich gut, denn wie die Betreuung
auf einer hunderte km langen Heimreise gewährleistet werden solle, bleibt schleierhaft.


Carpe diem!
Konrad





> ... so einen groben Grammatik-Fehler zu begehen! Asche über mein Haupt!


Du kannst die Asche ruhig wieder aus deinem nunmehr ergrauten Haupthaar ausbürsten.
Es war kein Grammatik-, sondern ein schlichter Rechtschreibe- oder gar nur ein Tipp-Fehler.

Erheiternd ist die Vorstellung von dem Möbel im Nachthemd dennoch immer wieder ;-))

Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Lieber Konrad,
Auch mein Mann hatte eine Offene Op am 10.06 morgens um 7.00..vorläufig wäre er am Dienstag entlassen-das wäre nach einer Woche. Aber vielleicht behalten sie ihn dort auch länger wenn diese Flüssigkeit weiter in solchen Mengen abläuft. Entfernen wäre erst bei weniger als 50 Ml pro 24 Std möglich und er hatte heute bereits in 12 Std 150 Ml drin....also erstmal abwarten was morgen wird.
Das gebuchte Hotel ist direkt neben der Klinik, da ist er schon ständig unter Kontrolle. Wir riskieren nichts mehr!

----------


## Hvielemi

Oh, Verzeih bitte.
Aus der kurzen geplanten Liegezeit schloss ich, dass es eine daVinci-OP gewesen sei.
Es ist sicher gut, bis zum Ziehen des Katheters plus eine Nacht in der Nähe zu bleiben.
Möge die Drainage bald trocken sein!

So besehen verstehe ich diesen OP-Tourismus überhaupt nicht, denn im Umkreis von
sagen wir mal 100km um jeden Wohnort in D finden sich stets mehrere Häuser und
Urologen, die eine gute RPE durchführen können, egal ob offen oder mit dem Roboter.
Aber nun liegt dein Mann mal in HH und das ist ja kein schlechter Ort, um etwas zu 
flanieren und in der Speicherstadt schön (aber unverschämt teuer) Kaffee zu trinken.

Let the good times roll
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Hallo Konrad,

wir haben einen sehr persönlichen Bezug zu Hamburg, da wir dort jahrelang gelebt haben, unsere Kinder dort geboren sind und auch viele Freunde da sind. Wir haben keine gute Erfahrung gemacht mit anderen Kliniken die näher wären aber auch immerhin 200 Km weg. Leider leben wir in einem falschen Ort, was diese Krankheit angeht :L&auml;cheln: .
Das Hotel liegt auf dem Klinikgelände und wir bleiben wohl doch die ganze gebuchte Woche da. Dann müssten wir schon gut hinkommen, zeitlich meine ich...wir lieben Hamburg und so gesehen wird es vielleicht auch schön sein :L&auml;cheln: 
Man muss das beste draus machen!

p.s
Viele Patienten in der Klinik kommen von weit weg...

----------


## daniela3

Guten Morgen,

es geht vorwärts :L&auml;cheln: ...die Lympfflüssigkeit bildet sich nicht mehr und es muss keine ATB Behandlung erfolgen wie noch gestern angedacht war. Die Drainage sollte heute entfernt werden. Wir bleiben bis zur Katheterentfernung und darüberhinaus in Hamburg.

----------


## daniela3

Alles schien heute morgen gut, Drainage raus und wir sind voller Zuversicht ins Hotel. Jetzt eben kam der Anruf. In 3 Knoten sind Mikrometastasen. Sind vollkommen fertig.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Daniela,

das heißt noch nicht viel. Die 3 Knoten sind raus! Noch besteht Hoffnung, dass andere nicht befallen sind. Bei mir (und sicherlich bei vielen weiteren Leidensgenossen) war das anders: Keine Lymphknoten befallen. Die Wahrheit kam dann auf kurz, oder lang. Der Krebs hatte die entnommenen Lymphknoten übersprungen und sich in weitere eingenistet. Lasst Euch zumindest jetzt noch nicht verrückt machen und wartet die PSA-Messung nach 4 - 6 Wochen ab.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## daniela3

Danke Werner, für die tröstende Worte. Man kann  jetzt nichts machen aber am Boden zerstört sind wir natürlich.

----------


## Snoopy1958

Liebe Daniela,
so ein Mist! Wurde während der OP nicht bereits ein 'Schnellschnitt' gemacht und pathologisch untersucht?
War bei meinem Mann so...
In jedem Fall solltet Ihr den kompletten pathologischen Befund abwarten. 
Bin fest bei Euch und hoffe so sehr, dass kein weiterer Befall zu finden ist.
Ganz liebe Grüße

----------


## daniela3

Hallo Snoopy,
es wurde ein Schnellschnitt gemacht und es war auch alles top, der Prof sagte dass die OP gut gelaufen ist, er konnte die Nerven erhalten usw....nur diese Micrometastasen waren halt in diesen 3 Knoten enthalten....

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Daniela,

bleibt wirklich nur abwarten, wobei das Teetrinken ob angespanntem Nervenkostuem wohl vorerst wegfallen wird. Bitte, versuche dennoch ein wenig abzuschalten. 

Liebe Gruesse aus dem trotz einiger weniger Sonnenstrahlen leider ziemlich kuehlen und windigen Marienbad.

----------


## lumberjack

> ...In 3 Knoten sind Mikrometastasen.


Hallo Daniela,

hatte dein Mann eine erweiterte Lymphadenektomie? Wurde euch tatsächlich gesagt "*Mikro*metastasen"? Wie viele Konten wurden insgesamt entnommen?

Zur Beruhigung:
Die erweiterte Lymphknotenentfernung soll nicht nur diagnostischen Zwecken dienen, sondern kurative Wirkung haben - auch wenn sie oft kritisiert wird und Statistiken keine überwältigenden Ergebnisse bringen.


Versucht zur Ruhe zu kommen. Weitere Fakten gibt es durch den path. Befund.


Jack

----------


## daniela3

Hallo Jack,

die Anzahl der Knoten wissen wir nicht, hoffe dass alles im patl.Bericht stehen wird und mein Mann diesen morgen bekommt. Heute hat er den Op Bericht erhalten. 
Op: radikale retropubische Prostatektomie (Neurosafe-basiert nervenerhalt.bds) und pelvine Lymphadenektomie (ICPM 5-604.12 bds) (5-984) 10.06.2015

und ja, prof.Huland sagte Micrometastasen.

morgen geht mein Mann zur erneuten Kontrolle und wird mehr erfahren. Prof.Huland versprach sofort anzurufen wenn er den patl.Bericht in die Hände bekommt. Er sagte auch zuerst abwarten. Erst wenn Psa steigt nachbestrahlen.

----------


## Urologe

> Perineuralscheideninfiltration geht mit einem erhöhten Risiko für befallene Lymphknoten einher.
> Deshalb sollte eine offene OP auch eine gründliche Lymphknotenentfernung beinhalten


Leider hat meine ehemalige Einschätzung gestimmt.
Ich würde aber vor JEGLICHER weiterer empfohlener Therapie zunächst den PSA-Nadir (Tiefstwert) abwarten.
Dieser sollte spätestens nach 3 Monaten erreicht sein und < 0.01 lauten.
Dann besteht Hoffnung, das die Lymphknoten-OP nicht nur diagnostisch war, sondern möglicher Weise heilend - kurativ.

Wird kein Null-PSA erreicht ist das ein Hinweis auf potentielle weitere Lymphknotenmetastasen und abhängig vom PSA-Wert sollten
zusätzliche Maßnahmen (z.B. Bestrahlung inkl. Lymphabfluss, Hormontherapie für 18 Monate u-ä.) erfolgen.

Solange aber der Nadir nicht erreicht ist, KEINE zusätzliche Behandlung, sonst fehlen wichtige Informationen für den weiteren Weg.

----------


## daniela3

Genau das sagte auch Prof.Huland. Zuerst keine Therapie, und nach 3 Monaten PSA bestimmen lassen und erst dann handeln bzw.nachbestrahlen

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

etwas verstehe ich an der Sache nicht: Wenn der Pathologische Bericht noch nicht da ist, woher weiß dann jemand von 3 befallenen Lymphknoten? Sind die Lymphknoten vorab vom Pathologen untersucht worden?

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## daniela3

Er hatte den Bericht vorliegen und versprach dann sofort anzurufen. Wir haben ihn jetzt auch schriftlich:

----------


## daniela3

Heute bei der Kontrolle haben wir lange sprechen können und auch dieser Arzt meinte dass sie überrascht sind wegen dem Lympfknotenbefall, wäre eigentlich nicht zu erwarten, auch bei der OP nicht. Ger GS ist auch der gleiche wie bei der Biopsie und Tumor war nicht kapselüberschreitend. Es wird eine Besprechung mit den Onkologen geben wo dieser Fall am Freitag besprochen wird.
am Ultraschall zeigt sich eine Lymphozele von 20 Ml, die morgen erneut kontrolliert wird.

----------


## Reinhold2

Was ich auch nicht verstehe: wieso wird bei einem GS von 7 *nerverhaltend* operiert und geht ein weiteres Risiko ein?! Sowas wird oft auf Wunsch oder Drängen des Patienten gemacht und ist imho die falsche Entscheidung.

----------


## Hvielemi

Hmm,
Ünerraschung ist wohl der falsche Ausdruck, wenn nicht gar unehrlich, Enttäuschung
wäre von seiten der Ärzteschaft wohl passender.

Ein paar Beiträge weiter oben legt unser Urologe FS das, dass mit Lymphknotenbefall
durchaus zu rechnen gewesen sei aufgrund der Perineuralscheideninvasion.
Auf dieses mögliche Ergebnis hätte man deinen Mann im Vorgespräch ebenso hinweisen 
sollen, wie auf die Möglichkeit, dass keine Nahmetastasierung vorliege.

m.E. wird da schon wieder beschönigt, wenn man bei 3 mm Metastasendurchmesser
und kapselüberschreitendem Status noch vom 'Micrometastasen' gesprochen wird.

Dennoch: 
Die Dinger sind raus, und es kann sehr wohl sein, dass damit ALLES raus ist.
Wenn es anders wäre, würde der PSA-Verlauf dies zuverlässig anzeigen - hoffentlich nicht.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Nein, es stand gar nicht zur Debatte dass auf jeden Fall nervenschonend operiert werden sollte. Im Gegenteil, der Professor hat am Abend vor der Op explizit darauf hingewiesen dass der Schnellschnitt gemacht wird, abgewartet wird und auf gar keinen Fall die Nerven geschont werden falls Risiko besteht.
Mein Mann hat dies auch bejaht und sagte natürlich, nur raus mit dem Ding, und Potenz war ihm/uns überhaupt gar nicht wichtig.

Und als ich heute den jungen Arzt heute fragte warum so wenig (12) Lympfknoten rausgenommen wurden meinte er, vielleicht weil mein Mann so schlank und sportlich wäre, kein Fettgewebe vorhanden war....was mich überrascht hat, war die Grösse der Prostata, so klein in seinem Alter. Alles ein wenig seltsam. Das Wachstum wird auch nicht so rasend schnell  gewesen sein dem Psa Verlauf, Tastbefund usw....der müsste schon einige Jahre vor sich hinwachsen, 10-15 wenn ich mich nicht überhört hab.




> Was ich auch nicht verstehe: wieso wird bei einem GS von 7 *nerverhaltend* operiert und geht ein weiteres Risiko ein?! Sowas wird oft auf Wunsch oder Drängen des Patienten gemacht und ist imho die falsche Entscheidung.

----------


## daniela3

Hallo in die Runde!
es wird täglich besser, bei der gestrigen Kontrolle zeigte sich beim Ultraschall im Bauchraum nur 20Ml Flüsigkeit,  genausoviel wie am Vortag, obwohl wir jeden Tag ziemlich viel spazierengehen. Auch waren wir trotz Katheter gestern abend mit Freunden ausgegangen und langsam kehrt Die Normalität zurück. Was super ist dass wir endlich einen guten Urologen gefunden haben, mit dem wir vor Jahren privat verkehrt haben und durch unsere Kinder den Kontakt wieder aufgenommen haben. Es beruhigt uns dass wir einen wirklichen Experten in Prostatafragen haben wohin wir mit Vertrauen hingehen können. Es wird jedenfalls täglich besser; mein Mann hat kaum Blutergüsse, keine Schmerzen (nur bei Niesen) und auch keine sonstige Probleme und ich hoffe, er wird sich schnell erholen.

----------


## WernerE

Halio Daniela,

Die OP wird schon gut verlaufen sein. Und 12 entnommene Lymphknoten sind nicht wenig, sondern normal. Was hat man davon, wenn 30 rausgenommen werden und es kommt zum Lymphstau? Und das ist dann um so ärgerlicher, wenn alle Knoten sauber sind. Niemand weiß vor der Entnahme, was sich darin verbirgt. Bei Deinem Mann sind zumindest die richtigen Lymphknoten entfernt worden. Und nun lebt erst einmal. Die OP hätte viel schlimmer laufen können.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## daniela3

Morgen,

soeben schaute ich mir ein Video an und finde es sehr interessant bezüglich Krebsentstehung. Ich möchte es mit euch gerne teilen und wäre gespannt auf die Meinungen dazu:

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Report...entId=24921128

----------


## reini99

> Hallo Daniela,
> 
> das hört sich ja schon mal gut an. Bezüglich des Kathederziehens solltet Ihr davon ausgehen, dass das noch im Krankenhaus gemacht wird.
> 
> Viele Grüße


Hallo Werner,
in der MKL wird man standardmässig nach 5 Tagen mit Katheterbeutel "rausgeschmissen".Immer vorrausgesetzt es gibt keine Komplikationen wie Lymphocele etc. Je nach operierenden Prof. wird der Katheter nur nach erfolgreicher Funktionsdiagnostik gezogen. Mein Prof hatte ja nach 73 Tagen erst sein O.K. gegeben. Andere Profs der MKL sehen das viel lockerer.Da gehen ja auch hier die Meinungen auseinander. Siehe Prof. Schostak.
Gruss
Reinhard

----------


## reini99

> Hallo Snoopy,
> es wurde ein Schnellschnitt gemacht und es war auch alles top, der Prof sagte dass die OP gut gelaufen ist, er konnte die Nerven erhalten usw....nur diese Micrometastasen waren halt in diesen 3 Knoten enthalten....


Vielleicht ist es ja interessant meine Erfahrung dbzgl. zu hören: Es wurde ein Schnellschitt durchgeführt, dabei wurde ein Tumorkontakt aber kein Durchbruch zum Kapselrand festgestellt. Die angrenzenden Nerven plus 15 Lymphknoten wurden vorbeugend entfenrt.
Der andere Lappen hatte keinen Tumorrandkontakt, Nerven und Lymphknoten blieben erhalten.
P.S. Ein anderer Patient hatte den Verlust von 50! Lymphknoten zu verschmerzen.
Gruss
Reinhard

----------


## daniela3

Hallo,
sind inzwischen Zuhause. Katheter wurde absolut problemlos am Montag entfernt, und mein Mann ist zwar noch mit einer Einlage zur Sicherheit heimgefahren, ist aber dicht. Das ist schonmal eine erste gute Nachricht, es ist heute bereits Donnerstag und so denke ich dass es wohl so bleibt. Er muss auch nicht mehr so oft zur Toil.laufen wie vor der OP, was ca alle 3 Std. war, nachts 2-3 mal. Jetzt hat er bereits die dritte Nacht hinter sich gebracht mit nur einmal aufzustehen. Das ist eine Entlastung für ihn weil es dadurch viel besser ausschlafen kann.
Nur leider läuft die Lymphe noch weiter, er bekam am Montag erneut die Drainage gelegt da am Ultraschall eine 250ml große Lymfozele diagnostiziert wurde, die punktiert worden ist. Danach blieben wir noch eine Nacht in Hamburg, am Dienstag wurde nochmal untersucht, verbunden und wir sind gg Mittag heimgefahren. Er muss jetzt mit der Drainage zurechtkommen und warten bis es aufhört zu laufen, was ein wenig lästig ist. 
Ansonsten geht es ihm recht gut, ist 2 Wochen nach der OP gut drauf, hat keine Blutergüsse mehr, Schwellungen oder sonstige Beschwerden....er hatte schon die erste Erektion und ist auch noch dicht. Wären die Lympfknoten nicht befallen und die Komplikation mit Lymfozele würde ich behaupten, er ist glücklich das Ding losgeworden zu sein zumal sich so bald nach Katheterziehen auch das ständige Drängen auf Toilette aus seiner Sicht extrem gebessert hat. Die im Forum so oft diskutierte Penisverkleinerung kann ich nicht beobachten, was ich aber darauf zurückführe das seine 15 Gramm kleine Prostata auch nur minimale Kürzung der Harnröhre gebraucht hat.
Heute fahren wir zu unseren neuem Urologen wo er sich vorstellen möchte, seinen ein wenig sonderbaren Befund zu diskutieren und Vorschläge zu erhalten was für Therapievorschläge er bekommt falls sein PSA im September nicht bei Null ankommt....

----------


## Reinhold2

Hallo Daniela, 
keine AHB?!

----------


## daniela3

Nein, keine stationäre AHB. Er kann es nicht....er wird aber sofort nächste Woche eine ambulante AHB antreten, wir haben in unserer Familie einen Fysiotherapeuten/Osteopathen. Seine Praxis ist ein paar hundert Meter von uns entfernt, einfach ideal. Er wird gut betreut und wird zuhause sein. Es hat ihm gereicht die 2 Wochen jetzt. Das war nach seinem Herzinfarkt genauso. Er hat sich wie im Käfig gefühlt, damals war er 2 Wochen danach wieder arbeiten gegangen. Er hat sich sehr schnell erholt und uch hoffe, es wird jetzt auch so gegen.

----------


## Hvielemi

Schön, dass ihr ohne diesen Katheterschlauch sicher nach Hause gekommen seid.
Auch schön,  dass die Bedingungen für eine ambulante AHB so gut gegeben sind.
Dazu gehören auch eine gute häusliche Versorgung und tragfähige Partnerschaft.
Das scheint ja gegeben zu sein!
Ich hoffe mit, dass diese Lymphfluss-Geschichte sich auch in Bälde erledigen
wird, und dass die Zusammenarbeit mit dem neuen Urologen fruchte.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Ja lieber Konrad, Partnerschaft einige Jahrzehnte auch schwierige Zeiten überstanden, wir stehen zueinander wir eh und je. Momentan gehen wir durch eine schwere Prüfung durch, aber auch das schaffen wir!
Wir hoffen weiter, dass es doch noch gutgeht. Unser Urologe ist ein wirklicher Experte auf dem Gebiet und wir haben vollstes Vertrauen in kompetenten Händen zu sein. Wir kennen uns privat bestimmt 15 Jahre, nur hätten wir nie gedacht dass wir uns unter düsen Umständen Wiedersehen werden.
Jetzt muss ich noch Vitamin D besorgen, er hat einen Mangel...

danke für deine Zeilen!!!!

----------


## daniela3

Erste PSA messung nach der Op: heute sind es 6 Wochen und 2 Tage nach der RPE, und Wert beträgt 0,01...

----------


## Hvielemi

> Erste PSA messung nach der Op: heute sind es 6 Wochen und 2 Tage nach der RPE, und Wert beträgt 0,01...


Das klingt ja sehr gut, könnte aber noch getoppt werden mit einem <0.01.
Fragt mal nach, ob das der Fall sei, das '<' wird oft vergessen.

Weiterhin alles Gute, auch bei der ambulanten Reha.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Danke Konrad für dein Tipp, das mach ich gleich am Montag!

----------


## daniela3

Hier auch noch die Zytometrie von der Biopsie. Weiterer Befund von Resektat kommt noch...

----------


## Hvielemi

Dieser nostalgisch getippte Zytometrie-Befund klingt prima.
Ich zweifle nicht, dass der vom Resektat ebenso auf "peridiploid"
lauten wird. Besser geht gar nicht.

Übrigens: Vitamin D macht der Körper selbst, wenn sonnenbeschienen, 
also raus an den Strand, in die Berge oder wo auch immer die Sonne scheine.

Weiter gute Erholung von der RPE
wünscht Deinem Mann und auch Dir als Mitbetroffener

Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Danke lieber Konrad für die Einschätzung!

wir sind trotzdem auch auf den Resektatbefund gespannt, weil die 3 befallenen Lymphknoten irgendwie gar nicht so recht ins Bild passen. Ob es möglich wäre dass es sich um eine Vertauschung handeln könnte? So richtig vorstellen kann ich es mir nicht wirklich. Ob es bei der Zytometrie rauskommen könnte? Ich weiss es nicht....

Auf den Vitamin D Mangel hat uns der Entlassungsbrief von der Martiniklinik hingewiesen. Dort steht drin:...."in mehrerenStudien gibt es Hinweise, dass erniedrigte Vitamin 3D Spiegel einen negativen Einfluss auf den Verlauf einer PCa Erkrankung haben können. Der 25(OH) Vitamin Spiegel lag bei o.g.Patienten bei 16.... Und somit erniedrigt. Das über eine normale Ernährung ....kein ausreichender Blutspiegel erreicht werden kann empfehlen wir die Einnahme von Tabletten z.B. Vigantoletten..."

Wir verbringen seit 20 Jahren ca 4Monate im Jahr in Spanien, noch mehr Sonne geht bei uns kaum, sodass ich denke dass dieser Mangel wohl mit PCa zusammenhängt. In den 5 Wochen Tabl.Einnahme hat sich der Blutspiegel bereits auf 24 erhöht.

heute war ein wunderschöner Tag (wir waren oben auf der Wasserkuppe in der Rhön) und so möchte ich auch ein paar Bilder, extra für Konrad der offenbar ein Naturliebhager ist, einstellen:

----------


## Hvielemi

Dort oben in derRhön flog mir mal ein Modellsegelflugzeug, nachdem 
es eine halbe Stunde im Aufwind stieg und stieg, so weit davon, dass 
wir es im Feldstecher nicht mehr beobachten konnten. Neben dem
herben Verlust der Frucht vieler Bastelstunden war ich als Zehn-
jähriger mächtig stolz, so ein tüchtiges Fluggerät gebaut zu haben.

Einfach wunderbar dieses purpurne Weideröschenfeld im untersten Bild. 
Danke für's zeigen.
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Hier fand ich einen link zu Vitamin D3 Mangel:
http://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de...0823-news.html

----------


## daniela3

Wir überlegen wegen der nächsten PSA Messung, wieder in 6 Wochen bereits messen oder kann mann dann auch erst nach 3 Monaten messen (um sich nicht unnötig verrückt machen zu lassen) und diesen Rhytmus beibehalten?

1.PSA Messung war genau 6 Wochen nach der Op

der neue Urologe ist momentan im Urlaub...

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Daniela

Wenn dein Mann ohnehin einen Nachsorgetermin hat beim Urologen, früher als in drei Monaten, wäre PSA-Messen bestimmt nicht falsch. Dann aber bitte auch gleich nachfragen, ob die erste Messung 0.1 oder <0.1 ng/ml gewesen sei. Sonst gibt das keine brauchbare Vergleichsbasis. Wenn es dann so tief bleibt, kann man die PSA-Messintervalle bald von 3 auf 6 Monate erhöhen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## reini99

Hallo Konrad,
du meinst sicher 0,01 oder <0,01. Ich bin ja auch als "geheilt" entlassen worden.  1. Messung nach 4Wo. nach OP 0,04; steigt weiter. Mein Labor kann auf Nachfrage 3 Stellen hinter dem Komma messen. Rezidiv ist programmiert. Bin sehr enttäuscht.
Histologie: pT2c, GS 7a, pN0(0,15),L0,V0 UKE/MKL
LG
Reinhard

----------


## daniela3

Morgen,
nach Gespäch mit dem Laborarzt wird in diesem Labor nicht "< oder>" bei PSA benutzt. Mein Befund 0,01 wäre ein "negativ Befund". Es wird nicht sensibler gemessen.

----------


## reini99

Dann hoffen wir, dass es wieder 0,01ng wird.
LG
R.

----------


## daniela3

Genau :L&auml;cheln: )....alle drei Monate hoffen und warten

----------


## Snoopy1958

Liebe Daniela,
bei meinem Mann war der PSA nach der OP zuerst auch bei 0,17. Seit der zweiten Messung ist er bei 0,00.
Drücke die Daumen, dass es bei Deinem Mann genauso ist.
LG Christine

----------


## daniela3

Hallo Christine,

Wann war die erste PSA Messung nach der Op? Der Laborarzt meinte weniger als 0,01 geht nicht, irgendwie werd ich da nicht schlau daraus.

----------


## daniela3

Soeben kam auch noch der Urinbefund, und obwohl mein Mann überhaupt gar keine Beschwerden hat gibt es ein Bakterium im Urin: 

500/ml klebsiella pneumoniae...woher das wieder kommt ist schleierhaft, echt.

----------


## Snoopy1958

Hallo Daniela,
OP war am 06.02.2015, PSA betrug 7,2. Erste PSA-Messung nach OP dann am 31.03.2015, Wert 0,07. Nächste Messung 22.05.2015 und dann bei 0,00.
Letzte Woche war er wieder zur Messung, Ergebnis müssen wir noch anfragen.
Vermutlich 'interpretiert' jeder Urologe die Werte auch andres...
LG Christine

----------


## daniela3

Hallo Christine, dann ist die Messung aber auch in kürzeren Abständen als 3 Monate und auch ohne das "kleiner als"...

----------


## Snoopy1958

Hallo Daniela,

die Messungen erfolgten auf Wusch meines Mannes und der 0,07 Wert war mit einem 'kleiner als' versehen. Ob uns das beruhigt hat? Eher weniger... 

Wir haben z.T. so widersprüchliche Antworten bekommen.
Kontinent war Fritz z.B. sofort nach der OP. Aber es 'regte' sich nichts mehr. Im Mai rief er dann in Berlin an und sprach mit einer jungen Ärztin. Die kannte er zwar nicht, aber diese sah in seine virtuelle Akte und sagte knapp, da wäre wohl auch nichts mehr zu erwarten. Da müsse er schon zu medikamentösen Hilfsmitteln greifen. Sein Urologe hier verschrieb dann Cyalis, eine Tablette alle 3 Tage am Abend. Vertragen hat sie Fritz vom ersten Tag nicht und setzte das Medikament daher nach wenigen Einnahmen wieder ab, zumal sich auch nichts tat. Hartmut aus dem Forum hier beruhigte uns, Zeit lassen, es dauert.
Und so war und ist es denn auch. Letzte Woche, am 22.07. verspürte Fritz eine erste Erektion in der Nacht nach der OP. Ohne Medikament, ohne Hilfsmittel. Die Aussage der Ärztin war also falsch und eigentlich konnte sie zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch keine seriöse Aussage treffen. Tat sie aber trotzdem und uns brachte es in Unruhe.
Manche Ärzte/innen sollten erst einmal nachdenken und das Hirn einschalten, bevor sie Aussagen treffen, die einen Patienten ziemlich durcheinander bringen können. Da fehlt es  an Einfühlungsvermögen und Erfahrung...
LG Christine

----------


## daniela3

Die Op ist schon ein grosser Eingriff, egal ob offen oder da Vinci....zumal unsere Männer beide mit wochenlang andauernden Komplikationen zu kämpfen hatten. Ich bin so froh, dass es sich langsam wirklich bessert! 

Dieses verdammte Bakterium regt mich momentan auf. Es geht ihm richtig gut und er hat keine Beschwerden und die Vorstellung dass er jetzt wieder weitere Atb nehmen müsste macht mich nicht sonderlich froh. Er verlor in den 4 Wochen wo diese Lymphe floss bestimmt literweise Flüssigkeit mit vielen Proteinen, dann bekam er 8 Tage i.V das Vancomycin, vorher Unacid...und jetzt schon wieder Atb :Stirnrunzeln: 

ich verstehe es nicht wieso im Urin wieder ein Bakterium nachweisbar ist. Und unser Urologe ist momentan nicht da....

----------


## Snoopy1958

Liebe Daniela,
passt ja wieder alles, besonders, dass der Urologe nicht erreichbar ist (kenne ich irgendwoher...).
Thema mit Bakterien hatten wir auch. Und kurz hintereinander dann auch noch zwei Blasenentzündungen. 
Einmal am Wochenende und einmal Ostern. Das AB musste Fritz einmal 10 Tage nehmen, das zweite Mal dann 5 Tage. Und es sind ja immer richtige Hämmer, die alles plätten.
Mittlerweile habe ich hier eine Packung in Reserve liegen.
Von all diesen unschönen Nebenschauplätzen hat keiner geredet. 
Drücke Deinem Mann ganz fest die Daumen, dass er das AB möglichst bald absetzen kann und das Thema Bakterien dann auch wirklich ausgeheilt ist.
Mit lieben Grüßen
Christine

----------


## Hartmut S

> Mittlerweile habe ich hier eine Packung in Reserve liegen.


Liebe Christine,
das ist nicht gut!
AB's können Resistenzen bilden.
Ich musste auf Anordnung meines Urologen (was ich in Spanien gelagert hatte) alles entsorgen.

Lieben Gruss
an Euch

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Daniela,



> ich verstehe es nicht wieso im Urin wieder ein Bakterium nachweisbar ist. Und unser Urologe ist momentan nicht da....


Urin ist selten steril, auch beim Mann. Deshalb spricht man bei Keimzahlen von unter 1000/ml von einer insignifikanten Bakteriurie wenn keine, besonders beim Mann typischen Beschwerden beim Wasser lassen, wie Brennen oder Stechen auftreten. Im Allgemeinen sollte bei ausreichender (2 Liter/Tag) Trinkmenge, die Kontrolle auch ohne Antibiose negativ ausfallen.

Bedenklich wäre der Wert außerdem, wenn noch eine Prostata vorhanden wäre. Weil dem nicht so ist, kämme für mich zunächst keine Antibiose in frage.
Lies bitte mal hier insbesondere *Asymptomatische Bakteriurie*

Gruß Heribert

----------


## daniela3

Danke Heribert, für den Tipp!

----------


## Snoopy1958

Lieber Hartmut,
es liegt seit Mai kühl und trocken und geht an die Apotheke zurück, wenn es das Ablaufdatum überschreitet.
Ich denke und hoffe natürlich, dass wie es so oder so auch nicht wieder brauchen.
Wichtig auf jeden Fall, ist ausreichend zu trinken. Damit schwemmt es auch viel raus. 
Liebe Grüße
Christine

----------


## daniela3

Wollte mich mal kurz melden, weil wir inzwischen mit unserem Urologen gesprochen haben. Er meinte, keine ATB, alles ok...erst viel höhere Werte wären zu therapieren. Er hat auf dem Teststreifen positive Leukozyten, um die 500 Leuko/ul (richtiges Zeichen auf meiner Tastatur nicht zu finden :L&auml;cheln: , sowie 5000 von 3 unterschiedlichen Bakt.: Klebsiella, Escherichia coli, enterococcus faecalis. Wäre normal. Da er keinerlei Beschwerden hat lassen wir es auf sich beruhen und warten weiter ab. Die nächste PSA Messung soll erst in 3 Monaten erfolgen sodass wir in aller Ruhe in unseren ersehnten Urlaub fahren können.

----------


## Heribert

> Leuko/ul (richtiges Zeichen auf meiner Tastatur nicht zu finden,


Die Windows-Tastatur sieht dafür "Alt GR + M wie Micro" vor,  ist auf den meisten Tastaturen rechts unter dem M so angezeigt.

*Wichtig!* ....viel trinken....!!!

----------


## daniela3

Hab nen ipad :L&auml;cheln: )...aber trotzdem Danke!!!

----------


## LudwigS

> Hab nen ipad)...aber trotzdem Danke!!!


Bei meinem Mittelklasse-Android-Handy kann man in den Einstellungen die Eingabesprache ändern.
Auf der griechischen Tastatur ist dann das µ.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Hvielemi

geht auch beim iPad.

Unter Einstellungen, Tastatur als Alternativtastatur Griechisch wählen.
Die kann dann im Wechsel zu dieser unsäglichen Smiley-Tastatur angewählt werden.

Hinter dem Μ auf der griechischen Tastatur steht dann der Kleinbuchstabe μ

Auch α und β für gewisse Strahlenarten lassen sich. so elegant schreiben.


Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Hallo,

soeben  kam der Zytolog. Befund mit der Post an. Ich möchte die Runde freundlichst bitten draufzuschauen und es möglichst einfach zu erläutern. Es würde mich vor allem interessieren inwiefern dieser Befund für später wichtig sein könnte. Es sind auch noch bestimmt 20 Seiten bei, aber ich denke dass das Wichtigste hier steht:

----------


## daniela3

Und natürlich vielen Dank!

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Daniela,

als einer der wenigen noch verbliebenen Verfechter der Sinnhaftigkeit einer Ploidiebefundung per DNA-Zytometrie erlaube ich mir ein paar Bemerkungen. Die Befundungen bewegen sich nach dem, was Du hier schon eingestellt hast, ausschließlich im peridiploiden resp. peritetraploiden bzw. im Übergangsbereich von Beiden. Das entspricht in etwa auch dem, was schon per GS ersichtlich war. Zur Verdeutlichung dieser in der Tat günstigen Befundung, lies bitte in den nachfolgenden Links:

http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles...ammtabelle.pdf

http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles...king_Dietz.pdf

http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles...Zytometrie.pdf


*"Die schönste Freude erlebt man immer da, wo man sie am wenigstens erwartet"*
(Antoine de Saint-Exupèry)

Gruß Harald

----------


## daniela3

danke Harald, habe nachgelesen...es bleibt für mich doch irgendwie rätselhaft wie diese 3 befallenen Lymphknoten entstanden sind...

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Daniela,

darüber würde ich nicht nachgrübeln. Der Prostatakrebs hat offensichtlich frühzeitig in die Lymphknogen metastasiert. Dafür gibt es keine "direkten" Gründe. Auch ich hatte einen N1-Stauts nach der OP, konnte aber mit Folgetherapien Bestrahlung und Hormontherapie die Metastasen besiegen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## daniela3

Mein Mann sprach heute mit dem Prof der die Zytometrie gestern per Brief geschickt hat. Auch er meint, genau wie der Operateur selber dass es nicht passt (bei dieser Tumorart, niedrigen PSA und sonstigen Untersuchungen gleich 3 befallene Lymphknoten) und ungewöhnlich wäre. Natürlich grübelt man dann. Nach der Op hiess es alles perfekt gelaufen, beim Schnellschnitt kein Verdacht auf Befall, also nervenerhaltend operiert und 5 Tage  später dann dieser Befund, der den Operateur (und auch alle beteiligten Ärzte der MKl) äusserst seltsam fand.

----------


## daniela3

hallo,

heute bekam mein Mann den Brief von der ersten Nachsorge Untersuchung mit Sono usw. Auch steht dort der PSA (ein anderes Labor wie sonst, was zweimal 0,01 gemessen hatte). Dieses Labor hat wohl eine andere untere Grenze, hoffe ich....zur Sicherheit stelle ich es aber doch lieber nochmal für euch rein:



sind unterwegs ins Ausland, aber nur für 3 Tage.

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Daniela


Da steht ganz klar 
"PSA ... nicht nachweisbar".

Die Messuntergrenze wird mit kleiner 0.03 μg/l angegeben,
was dasselbe ist, wie  kleiner 0.03 ng/ml.

Damit ist alles so gut, wie es nur sein kann.


Eine entspannte Reise wünscht
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

so hab ich es auch verstanden :L&auml;cheln: ....nur irgendwie werde ich noch ruhiger, wenn du es, lieber Konrad, bestätigst :L&auml;cheln: 

Warum nur kann man nicht eine Einheitsmethode festlegen, meinerwegen mit 2 oder 3 Zahlen hinterm Komma...und mit dieser Methode überall messen? Wäre für alle betroffenen einfacher...

danke dir Konrad und wir grüssen zurück :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## daniela3

guten morgen,
knapp 1 Jahr nach der Op war mein Mann gestern bei einer gründlichen Untersuchung bei seinem Prof, die bestimmt ne Std.dauerte. Es wurde der ganze Bauchraum, alle Organe per US gründlich nachgeschaut (incl.Hoden, was er bislang noch nie untersucht bekam-also ich meine per US) und alles als sehr gut beurteilt. Mit dem PSA (der wieder bei 0,02 steht) sollen wir uns weiter gar nicht befassen, am besten es aus dem Kopf wegbekommen, nicht daran denken und  einfach vergessen. Wenn das nur gehen würde wäre es super.! Er kann es wohl besser als ich :L&auml;cheln:  aber ich lerne dazu. In 1 Monat fängt ein neuer Lebensabschnitt (Rente) für uns an, der mit einigen Veränderungen verbunden ist. Wir freuen uns darauf, auch wenn ich genau weiss dass er (der 50 Jahre dauernden beruflichen Stress gewöhnt ist) das nicht so problemlos bewältigen wird. Ich denke, es wird ihm schon was fehlen...aber nach dem letzten Jahr und den ganzen Ereignissen um seine Erkrankung werden wir es alles schaffen. Jeden Tag denk ich mit Erleichterung daran wie froh ich bin die Op trotz all den damit verbundenen Problemen machen zu lassen. 
Es wird weiter in 3Monat-Abstand PSA gemessen, mit der Hoffnung dass er dort bleibt wo er momentan ist...

----------


## Hartmut S

> (incl.Hoden, was er bislang noch nie untersucht bekam-also ich meine per US)


so, so . . .  :L&auml;cheln: 

liebe daniela,
da musst du dir nun wirklich keine sorgen mehr machen!
ich finde es toll, wie du mit der alten und der unveränderten neuen situation umgehst.

abschalten ist manchmal gut, aber . . . 
das würde ich gar nicht mal machen.
besser ist es, wenn man(n), frau sich damit dauerhaft befasst.
dann werden sich die informationen, die gesammelt werden, bezahlt machen.
du musst die managerin der "krankheit" deines partners werden.
so versucht es brigitte auch.

dein mann muss sich damit nicht unbedingt befassen.
es reicht, wenn du ein bissel guckst.

informationen aus dem internet sind sehr wichtig.
es muss ja nicht dr. google sein.
besser ist dieses forum.
 . . .  und wenn du dann auch noch so einen guten menschen, wie konrad triffst, kann es nur alles gut werden.

lieben gruss
hartmut

----------


## daniela3

genauso mach ich es lieber Hartmut! 

Denken an dich und hoffen dass du schnell wieder fit bist damit wir alles versäumte im Herbst nachholen können! Und diesmal kommen wir damit die Hündchen nicht do arg lange alleine bleiben...
ganz liebe Grüsse an euch zwei (vier :L&auml;cheln:  in den Norden!!!

----------


## Georg_

> es bleibt für mich doch irgendwie rätselhaft wie diese 3 befallenen Lymphknoten entstanden sind


Der Operateur hat zu Beginn der Operation ein paar Lymphknoten entnommen und untersuchen lassen. Diese waren wohl nicht befallen. Dann wurde die Prostata entfernt und eine normale, begrenzte Lymphadenektomie gemacht, d.h. ca. 10 Lymphknoten entnommen. Diese wurden nach der Operation untersucht und da hat man die "Mikrometastasen" festgestellt. Mikrometastasen heißt in diesem Fall, sie waren so klein, dass man sie bisher nicht gefunden hatte.

Auch wenn der Tumor die Kapsel noch nicht überschritten hat, so gibt es meist bereits Krebszellen außerhalb der Prostata. So können sich die Metastasen bilden.

Diese Metastasen erhöhen den PSA Wert aber sind aktuell nicht bedrohlich. Allerdings rutscht man damit in eine höhere Risikoklasse. Was ist zu tun? Darüber streiten sich die Gelehrten. Ich persönlich würde versuchen die Metastasen mit einer Cyberknife Bestrahlung zu zerstören. Man kann auch die Meinung vertreten "Metastasen metastasieren nicht" und erstmal nichts tun. Oder eine IMRT Bestrahlung machen da es sicher noch kleinere Metastasen gibt die man auf Grund ihrer Größe bisher nicht sehen konnte.

Georg

----------


## daniela3

Prof.Huland meinte nach der Op, er hätte alle rausgenomnen, auf jeden Fall mehr als 10. Der Op Gebiet wäre tief gelegen, schwer zugänglich und mein Mann ist sehr schlank...kurze Zeit davor wurde bei einem Freund meines Mannes vom gleichen Operateur mindestens die doppelte Menge von Lymphknoten entnommen. Er hatte GS 4+3, der Tumor war wesentlich grösser, vor OP PSA um 11 und kein einziger LK war befallen.

----------


## daniela3

> Der Operateur hat zu Beginn der Operation ein paar Lymphknoten entnommen und untersuchen lassen. Diese waren wohl nicht befallen. Dann wurde die Prostata entfernt und eine normale, begrenzte Lymphadenektomie gemacht, d.h. ca. 10 Lymphknoten entnommen. Diese wurden nach der Operation untersucht und da hat man die "Mikrometastasen" festgestellt. Mikrometastasen heißt in diesem FallIch persönlich würde versuchen die Metastasen mit einer Cyberknife Bestrahlung zu zerstören. Man kann auch die Meinung vertreten "Metastasen metastasieren nicht" und erstmal nichts tun. Oder eine IMRT Bestrahlung machen da es sicher noch kleinere Metastasen gibt die man auf Grund ihrer Größe bisher nicht sehen konnte.
> 
> Georg


den Teil des Beitrages verstehe ich nicht ganz....ich hoffe, die Metastasen sind durch die Op entfernt worden und er hat keine mehr. Psa ist im Nullbereich und ihm geht es ausgezeichnet. Alle Nachsorge Untersuchungen sind top.

----------


## Georg_

Dann habe ich die bisherige Diskussion falsch verstanden. Ich dachte die drei Lymphknoten wären noch nicht entfernt worden.

Bei Eurem Freund ist eine erweiterte Lymphadenektomie gemacht worden. Dies macht man meist, wenn befallene Lymphknoten festgestellt wurden.

Georg

----------


## Peter1963

Hallo liebe Daniela, 
Snoopy hat vollkommen recht, er ist ein Etappenziel und vielleicht auch die Wichtigste. 

Ich war im April 2015 auch in der Martiniklinik und habe das niemals bereut. Für diese schwere Zeit fühlte ich mich dort ganz sicher aufgehoben und wurde dort als Mensch wahrgenommen und nicht nur als Patientennummer. Die Pfleger haben sich eine unendlich lange Zeit für uns Beiden genommen, mein Zimmerkollege kam am selben Tag, wie ich, wurde am selben Tag operiert und ist auch mit mir nach 4 Tagen entlassen wurden. 
Sehr gefreut habe ich mich als mich ein halbes Jahr später Prof. Chung, der mich operierte angerufen hatte. Das fand ich total nett und so bleibt er bei mir in bester Erinnerung, genau so, wie die gesamte Martiniklinik.
Dass es bei mir nun nicht so gut weiter gegangen ist, kann ich als persönliches Schicksal bezeichnen, aber ich wünsche ihnen und Ihrem Mann alle erdenklich Gute.

Es wird noch eine schwere Zeit kommen, aber gemeinsam kann man das durchstehen. Meine Frau gibt mir bei allen Rückschlägen den nötigen Halt und ich bin mir sicher, Sie werden es zusammen auch schaffen. Ich werde dieses Jahr ein 2. Mal Bestrahlungen bekommen und der Ausgang ist noch sehr ungewiss. ich möchte Ihnen aber jetzt nicht den Mut nehmen, es gibt viele Beispiele, bei denen es auch sehr gut gelaufen ist. In der Reha Klinik in Bad Elster konnte ich mit so vielen reden, die das gleiche Schicksal ereilt hatte und so konnten wir unsere Erfahrungen austauschen. Meine Frau war auch eine Woche mit in Bad Elster und es hatte so gut getan.
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Ihnen Beiden alle alles Guter
.
Peter aus Dresden

----------


## daniela3

> Dann habe ich die bisherige Diskussion falsch verstanden. Ich dachte die drei Lymphknoten wären noch nicht entfernt worden.
> 
> Bei Eurem Freund ist eine erweiterte Lymphadenektomie gemacht worden. Dies macht man meist, wenn befallene Lymphknoten festgestellt wurden.
> 
> Georg


das ist es eben, er (der Freund) hatte keine befallen....und bei meinem Mann waren sie eben bei der Lymphadenektomie postooerativ positiv.

----------


## lumberjack

> Dies macht man meist, wenn befallene Lymphknoten festgestellt wurden.


Lieber Georg,

"...man meist..." ist natürlich dehnbar formuliert. Woher hast du diese Info? Die etwas umstrittene Methode der erweiterten Lymphkontenentfernung wird auch durchgeführt, wenn der Befall noch gar nicht feststellbar ist - mit _keiner_ Methode. Warum? Es gibt Statistiken, die belegen eine dauerhafte bzw. längere Rezidifreiheit aus einem ganz bestimmten Grund.

Jack

----------


## daniela3

am Abend vor der Op wurde es besprochen dass auf jeden Fall eine Lymphadenektomie durchgeführt wird. Nach der Op sagte der Operateur dass er "alle Lymphknoten die er fand" rausgenommen hatte.

----------


## Georg_

Jack,

 das Ziel der Lymphadenektomie ist befallene Lymphknoten zu entfernen. Wenn der Urologe keine Anhaltspunkte für eine Streuung des Tumors in die Lymphknoten hat wird er normalerweise keine Lymphadenektomie machen. Wenn der Tumor allerdings gestreut hat, so sollte man besser eine erweiterte Lymphadenektomie machen denn der Tumor kann auch in solche Lymphknoten gestreut haben, die nicht einfach zu entfernen sind.  

 Es gibt aber auch die Auffassung, bei einem Patienten mit einem mittleren und hohen Risiko generell eine erweiterte Lymphadenektomie zu machen (Introduction, zweiter Absatz): Osomov - Extended Salvage Pelvic Lymph Node Dissection in Patients with Recurrent Prostate Cancer

Dies wurde von der Uniklinik Kiel veröffentlicht, wird aber wohl in Deutschland überwiegend noch nicht so gemacht.

 Daniela schreibt in ihrem Bericht auf de.myprostate.eu dass bei Ihrem Mann eine radikale Lymphadenektomie gemacht worden wäre. Dies wäre eine erweiterte Lymphadenektomie.

 Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Georg,

ich komme aus Kiel.
Mein Urologe, der vorher in der UNI zu Kiel, als Oberarzt tätig war, hat mich operiert.
Er hat mir nur 4 Lymphknoten entfernt. ( 0/4 )
Er ist nun nach 3 Jahren immer noch der Auffassung, dass das richtig sei.
Die Erkenntnisse, die er vor 3 Jahren hatte, haben sich bestätigt.
Dieses praktiziert mittlerweile auch Prof. Jünemann, in der UNI Kiel.
Der Bericht vom NDR (Visite), war veraltet.

Ich habe GS 7b, wegen der Kapselüberschreitung.

Liebe Daniela, glaube bitte nicht alles, was geschrieben wird.
Auch die "Leitlinie" braucht 10 Jahre, bis sie es einmal begreift, dass die Entwicklung der Medizin  viel schneller voran geht *g*.
Die sind ein wenig blöde.

Ich werde dein Essen, und deine Getränke wohl nicht mögen, aber M. (dein Mann), nicht Freund, wie Georg es geschrieben hatte *g*  geht es gut.
 . . .  und so soll es auch bleiben.

Was meinst du, was ich für einen Schock bekommen habe, als diese blöden Ärtzte nach Matastasen bei mir gesucht hatten ?!
Ich könnte das Wort nicht einmal schreiben, wie blöd ich es fand.
Irgendwie sind die doch alle bl . . . .
Da hören diese Neurologen etwas von Prostata, und sie drehen durch.
Ich hatte mich später aus der Klinik selbst entlassen . . . .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## reini99

@Hartmut-S: Meinst du der Bericht in der N3 Visite(Di) bzgl. daVinci Op/Lymphadenektomie war veraltet? Bei mir wurden in HH
15 Lymphknoten und einseitig die Erektionsnerven entfernt, nur weil diese Kapselnah waren; kein Kapseldurchbruch. In der Pathologie wurde nirgends Tumorgewebe entdeckt. Besser so als andersrum.
Gruss
Reinhard

----------


## Georg_

Lieber Hartmut,

 Daniela schrieb gestern: ...kurze Zeit davor  wurde bei einem Freund meines Mannes vom gleichen Operateur mindestens die  doppelte Menge von Lymphknoten entnommen. Er hatte GS 4+3, der Tumor war  wesentlich grösser, vor OP PSA um 11 und kein einziger LK war befallen.  ->  Daher hatte ich von Freund gesprochen.

 Danielas Mann hat jetzt einen PSA Wert von 0,02, da muss man sich derzeit  keine Sorgen um Metastasen machen.

Ich wollte auf Jack's Beitrag antworten. Die von mir zitierte Studie ist von Prof. Jünemann mitverfasst.  Ich habe auch einen Vortrag von Prof. Jünemann gehört in dem er erklärte warum  die erweiterte Lymphadenektomie der begrenzten Lymphadenektomie vorzuziehen sei.  Daher gehe ich davon aus dass in Kiel jetzt eine erweiterte Lymphadenektomie gemacht  wird.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

ja, lieber reinhard, den meinte ich.
dieser bericht vom NDR war veraltet.

dies bedeutet aber nichts.
die entfernung von 15 knoten ist sicherlich ok.
keine sorge!
man weiss es im grunde nicht, was besser ist.
mein 2. urologe aus hamburg hat eine andere meinung.

ich sage mal so, wir wissen es noch nicht genau, welche OP-art nun richtig ist.
es gibt so vieles, was wir nicht wissen . . . .
die zeit wird es zeigen . . . . .

ich bedaure, dass ich nicht 20 jahre später geboren wurden bin.  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

ja, lieber georg,
nun weiss ich, wie du es meintest.
die beiträge hatten sich überschnitten.

gruss
hartmut

----------

